# EMR paid/volunteer work Calgary



## Spyro2500 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all
Can anyone suggest places/companies in the Calgary area which are either hiring or taking volunteers for Emr work to build up hours? I am very new to the field and need something to put on my résumé! 
Thanks


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 27, 2012)

AHS IFT hires emrs, how often I'm not sure but I see them at the hospitals.  Outside the oil fields I'm not sure what your best options are for employment but good luck.


----------



## cprted (Jan 2, 2013)

St John Ambulance has a Brigade in Calgary.  Good way to get some experience and some patient contacts.


----------



## Spyro2500 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the help - that's a couple of good starting points!


----------

